

GuideHire: Uber of Guides - macDre
http://www.outsideonline.com/1987046/company-wants-be-uber-guides

======
macDre
Seems like the Outdoor Industry is consistently behind in adopting technology.
In the past year I've seen a number of outdoor-based startups spring up
(HipCamp, Yonder, GearCommons, GuideHire). Is the outdoor industry due to be
overhauled by technology? Anyone can think industries with similar
characteristics? Guides and outdoorsmen/women have tended to be 'techy' in the
past but I feel as if this is changing. Thoughts?

